

Announcing pkgsrcCon 2015 in Berlin - fcambus
http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/announcing_pkgsrccon_2015_in_berlin

======
snw
For those who don't know pkgsrc yet: It is a portable framework for building
over 14,000 open source software packages. Besides NetBSD pkgsrc is the native
package manager on SmartOS and Minix. It is portable across 22 different
operating systems including Linux and Mac OS X.

This event will be a weekend of fun around making open-source software work
across platforms. I look forward to meeting other pkgsrc enthusiasts there!

